# alexyZZZ Journal - Journey from Obese to Ripped! (Transformation)



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey Guys and Girls,

I realize that potentially some of you will not be interested in this particular journal, however i figured i would start it as a place for those who are looking to do / are doing something similar.

*The Stats:*

*Starting Out (3rd May 2012):*

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 21stone 11lbs (305lbs)

Body Fat: ~42% (~128.1lbs)

BMR: 2738kcals

BMI: 41.5

*Target (3rd December 2012):*

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 14stone 0lbs (196lbs)

Body Fat: ~15% (~29.4lbs)

BMR: 1747.3kcals

BMI: 26.6

**Current (25th July 2012):**

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 18st 12.4lbs (264lbs)

Body Fat: ~36% (~95lbs)

BMR: 2304kcals

BMI: 35.9

*Diet & Supplements (Daily): - *Will update regularly as to meals / changes**

1x Multi Vitamin

2x Omega 3,6,9 capsules

1x 60g Whey Protein shake

2x Warrior Blaze (every other month)

5g Creatine (every other month)

2000kcals per day divided into 5 'meals'

Now to attempt to explain my target, the idea is that i get to 14stone as my bottom weight (i.e. without muscle concentration). As shown above i want to reach this by December. At this point this isn't me then taking my foot off the pedal, this is just the beginning. I then am going to attempt to 'clean bulk' my way to 15st. But for now i will keep the journal as the weight loss stage, when i reach my December goal i will then start a new journal / edit my current journal with new goals, photos, updates etc.

Now for my worst nightmare!!! I am going to show some before pics and update on a monthly basis.

**WARNING* Not for those prone to throwing up.*

I do apologize again to those with no interest in this type of journal.

*12th May 2012 (10 days into transformation):*



*
12th June 2012 (1month 10days into transformation):*



*12th July 2012 (2months 10days into transformation)*



*
12th August 2012 (3months 10days into transformation)*

View attachment 91412
View attachment 91413
View attachment 91414
View attachment 91415


I know that come 3rd December 2012 i will be at my goal, and i wanted to keep you guys informed and updated on the road ahead. So i just wanted to say thanks to everyone i have spoken to so far and yet to speak to, the support mechanisms in place here are immense and the reason i am doing this journal.

Thanks again everyone.

Will be updating frequently so watch this space!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodluck fella we all gotta start somewhere ya know....subbed too


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Goodluck fella we all gotta start somewhere ya know....subbed too


Cheers dude. Much Appreciated!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Cheers dude. Much Appreciated!!!


Might be an idea to note down your meals and wat not then peoples can advice you if you need to chop and change


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck on this, subbed!

What sort of training are you doing?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might be an idea to note down your meals and wat not then peoples can advice you if you need to chop and change


YE going to do a post maybe later (or tomorrow - need to sleep soon lol) will include training routine, food intake etc etc. I can't tell you how much information and help i have got from here just from being here since when i started in May

So hopefully along with this journal this help will go even further


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

*Training Routine:*

*Monday:*

6am - Insanity Workout (45mins At Home)

6pm - Gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins strength training)

*Tuesday:*

6am - Bootcamp (60mins Group Outdoor Session)

6pm - Gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins strength training)

*Wednesday:*

6am - Insanity Workout (45mins At Home)

6pm - Gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins strength training)

*Thursday:*

6am - Bootcamp (60mins Group Outdoor Session)

6pm - Football (60mins 5-a-side)

*Friday:*

6am - Insanity Workout (45mins At Home)

6pm - Gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins strength training)

*Saturday:*

6am - Insanity Workout (45mins At Home)

6pm - Gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins strength training)

*Sunday:*

ULTIMATE REST DAY (actually don't enjoy this at all)

I will give some details tomorrow and each day of what i am doing whilst at the gym so i can get critiqued all the time.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So today has begun the new training plan *see above* and also the new food plan.

Did my Insanity Fit Test this morning, jesus that had me puffing, felt it good and proper. Tried to have 1/2 a cup of cottage cheese and oh dear god the stuff is wrong, doesnt taste of much but the texture is like someone has passed there pre-chewed food onto you.

Weigh in day on Wednesday, im expecting good things! Photos this week aswell.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck fella, i'll keep an eye on this. How old are you?

That looks like a hell of a lot of training, rest is important too. You can quickly lose motivation/burn out if you're training twice a day, nearly every day. The first few weeks are fine but as time goes on it can be a pain. You should be looking forward to every session.

In the gym i'd personally go with 40 minutes strength training with perhaps 10 minutes cardio. I would look at a structured weight training routine and do that 3 times a week.

A possible week could be.......

MON: WEIGHTS/CARDIO

TUES: REST

WED: WEIGHTS/CARDIO

THURS: FOOTBALL

FRI: WEIGHTS/CARDIO

SAT: CARDIO

SUN: REST


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> Good luck fella, i'll keep an eye on this. How old are you?
> 
> That looks like a hell of a lot of training, rest is important too. You can quickly lose motivation/burn out if you're training twice a day, nearly every day. The first few weeks are fine but as time goes on it can be a pain. You should be looking forward to every session.
> 
> ...


just turned 21 in June, i am really aware of the amount of training im doing is fairly large, however i want to see how i get on with it for at least a month if it gets a bit much i might tone it down a bit, but the mind set i have been in the last 2months i dont plan on losing ever, i wont stop until i have reached my goal, and i can assure you each time you visit my journal all you will see is progress 

I really appreciate the feedback and will take note of everything you and everyone else has/will say


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So today's meals + Training:

*Meal 1:*

2x Wholemeal Bread + Peanut Butter + Black-current Jam

1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese (YUCK!)

*Meal 2:*

1 Cup Greek Yoghurt

2x Apples

*Meal 3:*

1x Wholewheat Pitta Pocket

Lettuce

Tomato

Beef

*Meal 4:*

1x Roast Beef Slice

1x Turkey Slice

1x Cheese Slice

2x Apples

*Meal 5:*

1x Salmon Fillet

Asparagus

*
Training:*

6am - Insanity Fit Test

6pm - 35minutes cycling (20km) + 9mins rowing (2km)


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

*WEIGH IN RESULTS*

not entirely sure what i did this week, other than not have a cheat day on Sunday, but i dropped 8lbs in one week... Not complaining but i would quite like to know the magic formula lol! Pictures will be taken tomorrow so will update again then!!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So yesterday, did my 2nd day of my 120day Insanity program, was Plyometric Cardio Circuit, was pretty intense really had me working, ended up using my T-shirt which i was originally wearing as a hand towel for 75% of the workout lol.

*Meals:*

*Meal1:*

2x Wholemeal Toast + Peanut Butter + Jam

*Meal2:*

Chicken + Mushrooms + Asparagus

*Meal 3:*

2xApples, Sliced Beef, Sliced Turkey, Sliced (low fat) cheese

*Meal 4:*

MP Instant Oats

*Training:*

6am - Insanity (2nd Day)

6pm - gym (40mins Cardio + 20mins Strength training

Only managed to squeeze in 4 meals as my day was manic!!! But hey training in.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Today has started off not great....

Went to bootcamp this morning and was absoloutely KNACKERED, decided it would be a good idea to go to watch the new spiderman at 21:00 didnt finish till 23:40 then was home for midnight. then had to be up at 5:30, felt like **** this morning, then my shine splint started to kick in 1/2 way through bootcamp, ended up having to sit it out... grrr. Now im just sat at work struggling to keep my eyes open!

i'm meant to be playing football tonight, but looks like its going to be cancelled, you guys recon i should push through the tired and hit the gym?? Or give myself a mid week rest day?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If your body says rest, then listen to it.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> If your body says rest, then listen to it.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Cheers dude, its not so much my body, its my mind, mentally knackered, physically not too bad


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed!

Sorry mate just discovered this bad boy! Good goal you set there pal- gonna be tough but you seem to want it enough.

Like I say need any help or anything just PM me buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Sorry mate just discovered this bad boy! Good goal you set there pal- gonna be tough but you seem to want it enough.
> 
> Like I say need any help or anything just PM me buddy :thumbup1:


Appreciate the support dude!!! Will be getting 3month pictures up tonight  Im happy with the goal i have set myself as i think my frame, will probably be able to hold 14stone without looking wierd (i.e. too small) I need to average just over 4lbs a week from now until December which i think is reasonable. Then from December i need to get into shape for Australia WOOHOO!!!!  I'm sure i will have plenty of questions for you in the near future.

Chhers,

Alex


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one mate. Good to see you have set some strong goals and I'm very interested to see how you get on. I did smile a bit when you put your height at each target stage lolol. I'm assuming this won't change in the course of a year. So, give or take you have lost 4% body fat across the last 2 months. As we have roughly 4.5months to go until your deadline you have 23% fat to go to get to a target of 15%. At present you have lost around 0.5% body fat per week and to hit your target you will need to be at 1.27% per week going forward. This as you can imagine is quite an increase. Are you taking any supplements to help you on your way?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Appreciate the support dude!!! Will be getting 3month pictures up tonight  Im happy with the goal i have set myself as i think my frame, will probably be able to hold 14stone without looking wierd (i.e. too small) I need to average just over 4lbs a week from now until December which i think is reasonable. Then from December i need to get into shape for Australia WOOHOO!!!!  I'm sure i will have plenty of questions for you in the near future.
> 
> Chhers,
> 
> Alex


Yea when "finished" I was down to 16 stone 10 and people said I looked a bit ill at 6'5 I guess I was approaching lanky...since then I have beefed up but now looking to cut back to 17.5 stone and I will be a happy mofo!!

Shame that cutting is so much harder not to mention less fun than bulking!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Nice one mate. Good to see you have set some strong goals and I'm very interested to see how you get on. I did smile a bit when you put your height at each target stage lolol. I'm assuming this won't change in the course of a year. So, give or take you have lost 4% body fat across the last 2 months. As we have roughly 4.5months to go until your deadline you have 23% fat to go to get to a target of 15%. At present you have lost around 0.5% body fat per week and to hit your target you will need to be at 1.27% per week going forward. This as you can imagine is quite an increase. Are you taking any supplements to help you on your way?


Supplements Currently:

Warrior Blaze (Soon to change to UWLS or Clen - undecided as yet)

MP / BBW Whey Protein (Will be changing to BBW Whey Isolate - when my current supply of whey is through)

Multi Vit

BCAAs

Omega 3,6,9

I realise potentially the 15% may be slightly out of reach in the time scale but im going to get myself as close as i can, but the 15% is mainly for the Asthetics for Australia, so as long as im around 15% by then i'll be set, then onwards to 10% lol!!!

I still want to get some more detailed advice on Clen, but UWLS is a definate if Clen isnt the one.

Ye im not sure why i posted height at each stage as 1. i didnt check and 2. i highly doubt it will change, but hey for all i know i might be up 6 inches lol!!!

Really appreciate the feedback mate. I can assure you if you keep checking this space, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Yea when "finished" I was down to 16 stone 10 and people said I looked a bit ill at 6'5 I guess I was approaching lanky...since then I have beefed up but now looking to cut back to 17.5 stone and I will be a happy mofo!!
> 
> Shame that cutting is so much harder not to mention less fun than bulking!!


Ye being 6ft im hoping 14st is about right. Decided im gonna go for a swim tonight, havent been for years but i think as a decent bit of training which will mix it up swimming is the one


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ye being 6ft im hoping 14st is about right. Decided im gonna go for a swim tonight, havent been for years but i think as a decent bit of training which will mix it up swimming is the one


LOL trust me I thought my heart was going to explode out my chest at first haha despite pretty fit now with my regular running and that. Been going 2-3 times a week since I posted that thread up and really enjoying it- such a change which keeps you going back I guess.

It's good for us bigger guys as it's zero impact on the joints, well recommend Glucoasmine Sulphate if you aren't already on it or running something similar but you seem to know what you doing so ain't nothing to it but to do it!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> LOL trust me I thought my heart was going to explode out my chest at first haha despite pretty fit now with my regular running and that. Been going 2-3 times a week since I posted that thread up and really enjoying it- such a change which keeps you going back I guess.
> 
> It's good for us bigger guys as it's zero impact on the joints, well recommend Glucoasmine Sulphate if you aren't already on it or running something similar but you seem to know what you doing so ain't nothing to it but to do it!


Did you ever touch anything like Clen??? im not really sure i want to take the jump up to clen. But if i can get a reliable source of information and Point-of-sale i might be tempted 

i have heard good things about glucosamine will check it out - i forgot to put in my list of supps omega 3,6,9 so not sure how beneficial adding glucosamine would be???


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would stay off the clen for a bit mine it sure helps but diet is key and I can do fook all cardio on it lol says me that sitting here looking like I've Parkinson's lol but I took at when I started training and tbh did not make much odds once I nailed my diet the fat was flying off even with out clen so just keep at it buddy

Good luck man il be keeping a eye on this one


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> I would stay off the clen for a bit mine it sure helps but diet is key and I can do cook all cardio on it lol
> 
> Good luck man il be keeping a eye on this one


Ah ok, im gonna steer clear then, stick with UWLS from elite nutrition... I would be fooked without my cardio 

cheers dude!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> I would stay off the clen for a bit mine it sure helps but diet is key and I can do fook all cardio on it lol says me that sitting here looking like I've Parkinson's lol but I took at when I started training and tbh did not make much odds once I nailed my diet the fat was flying off even with out clen so just keep at it buddy
> 
> Good luck man il be keeping a eye on this one


I think your spot on with wat your saying aswell, im losing a decent amount of weight each week, and if i can hit my 4lbs a week target week in weekout without then wtf is the point, maybe i will smash a bit of clen when i hit 14st just to strip some of the remaining fat away. Much appreciated dude.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Supplements Currently:
> 
> Warrior Blaze (Soon to change to UWLS or Clen - undecided as yet)
> 
> ...


Go for it mate. Goals can be tweaked if necessary but as long as you have a focus and continue to push yourself you will be fine. I'm around 12-13% body fat down from 20-22% without the use of supplements. I started using UWLS the weekend just gone and would recommend it. A nice buzz and lots of energy. I'm looking for 10% fat and I'm hoping these will help along the way. Have you had your blood pressure checked in the last 2 months since you started training?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Go for it mate. Goals can be tweaked if necessary but as long as you have a focus and continue to push yourself you will be fine. I'm around 12-13% body fat down from 20-22% without the use of supplements. I started using UWLS the weekend just gone and would recommend it. A nice buzz and lots of energy. I'm looking for 10% fat and I'm hoping these will help along the way. Have you had your blood pressure checked in the last 2 months since you started training?


No i haven't actually... i kinda just thought as im not doing anything to extreme (i.e. pharms/aas) i wouldnt need to worry too much, but whenever i had it checked before it was always in the normal range maybe slight high but nothing extraordinary... u recon its worth getting done?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Go for it mate. Goals can be tweaked if necessary but as long as you have a focus and continue to push yourself you will be fine. I'm around 12-13% body fat down from 20-22% without the use of supplements. I started using UWLS the weekend just gone and would recommend it. A nice buzz and lots of energy. I'm looking for 10% fat and I'm hoping these will help along the way. Have you had your blood pressure checked in the last 2 months since you started training?


Just so happens one of our customers has a couple of blood pressure monitors in the warehouse, so will go and have a whirl on one a bit later, is there anything i should do before hand, and what should i be looking for?

Im not massively clued up in this area


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> I think your spot on with wat your saying aswell, im losing a decent amount of weight each week, and if i can hit my 4lbs a week target week in weekout without then wtf is the point, maybe i will smash a bit of clen when i hit 14st just to strip some of the remaining fat away. Much appreciated dude.


U got it man ! I don't know who any one can take blaze that stuff is dirt I get a huge crash about 3-4 hours after lol last time I went to bed for hours lol


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Just so happens one of our customers has a couple of blood pressure monitors in the warehouse, so will go and have a whirl on one a bit later, is there anything i should do before hand, and what should i be looking for?
> 
> Im not massively clued up in this area


This is pretty good mate:

http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/bloodpressurechart.shtml


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> U got it man ! I don't know who any one can take blaze that stuff is dirt I get a huge crash about 3-4 hours after lol last time I went to bed for hours lol


First day on it was pretty bad lol, took it came to woke, about 3 hours later passed out sitting in my chair, woke up 5 mins later then kept dazing in and out, but i paid £30 for the b4stards so wanted to perserveer and eventually they came good lol!!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> No i haven't actually... i kinda just thought as im not doing anything to extreme (i.e. pharms/aas) i wouldnt need to worry too much, but whenever i had it checked before it was always in the normal range maybe slight high but nothing extraordinary... u recon its worth getting done?


I would say so yes, perhaps once every couple of months.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> This is pretty good mate:
> 
> http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/bloodpressurechart.shtml


I tel you what i will go give it a shot and post my results


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> First day on it was pretty bad lol, took it came to woke, about 3 hours later passed out sitting in my chair, woke up 5 mins later then kept dazing in and out, but i paid £30 for the b4stards so wanted to perserveer and eventually they came good lol!!!


I got mine for free and give them away after about 4 of them lol


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> This is pretty good mate:
> 
> http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/bloodpressurechart.shtml




Or this one.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**2Months 10days PHOTOS**

So just had my photo's taken and i have to admit i am actually really happy with what i can see!!! But i will let you guys be the judges, be as critical as you can.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

*Meal 1:*

2x Wholemeal Bread + Peanut Butter + Black-current Jam

*Meal 2:*

2x Apples

1xWholewheat Pitta Pocket

Sliced Beef

Sliced Cheese

Sliced Turkey

*Meal 3:*

Rotisserie Chicken

Wholewheat Pitta Pocket

*Meal 4:*

2x Apples

*Meal 5:*

3x Turkey Breast

Protein Shake (60g)

*Training:*

6am - Bootcamp (quit 1/2 way due to tired)

6pm - 30minutes cycling (15km) + Swimming (10 Lengths Front Crawl + 5x Breast Stroke)

+ A cheeky picture of my 'Health Table' in the kitchen


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Got my 3rd Insanity training vid out of the way this morning, i think this training has really caught up with me this week, struggling with everything a bit more then usual this week... hoping after the weekend i will be back in form!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Got my 3rd Insanity training vid out of the way this morning, i think this training has really caught up with me this week, struggling with everything a bit more then usual this week... hoping after the weekend i will be back in form!!


Nice work mate. Make sure you're resting enough though!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Nice work mate. Make sure you're resting enough though!


Ye the idea of 2 rest days this weekend is really tempting, but im fighting through so gonna chill tomorrow with the misses, then back on in sunday afternoon.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ye the idea of 2 rest days this weekend is really tempting, but im fighting through so gonna chill tomorrow with the misses, then back on in sunday afternoon.


Sounds good. Does your Mrs support you with your new challenge?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Sounds good. Does your Mrs support you with your new challenge?


Ye she is quality dude, - when we started together i was about 16st (after doing the Cambridge diet lost 8stone in 6months - not eating just 3x150kcal shakes + 4l water a day, managed it for 6 months, then came off the relationship started - going out etc and the weight soon flew back up to 21st, in just over a year) so ye she supports me hugely, in fact ive actually spurred her onto getting them abs she has always wanted, so its win win!!! But ye im real lucky, she is a legend - and lets put it this way i punching HUGELY above my weight haha!!! Living The Dream


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ye she is quality dude, - when we started together i was about 16st (after doing the Cambridge diet lost 8stone in 6months - not eating just 3x150kcal shakes + 4l water a day, managed it for 6 months, then came off the relationship started - going out etc and the weight soon flew back up to 21st, in just over a year) so ye she supports me hugely, in fact ive actually spurred her onto getting them abs she has always wanted, so its win win!!! But ye im real lucky, she is a legend - and lets put it this way i punching HUGELY above my weight haha!!! Living The Dream


Fair one mate. Great to have support at home. That diet does sound massively unsustainable but we all live and learn. Looks as if your on the right track for the future with your current plan.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Fair one mate. Great to have support at home. That diet does sound massively unsustainable but we all live and learn. Looks as if your on the right track for the future with your current plan.


Ye dude, the CD was a quick solution for me at the time as i was probably about an inch from death 24stone and not doing a whole lot, so ye it was at the time the only option, however living on 450kcals took its toll!!! Really sapped me of all energy!!! But what im doing now, i love. Cheers for the support dude, much appreciated.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ye dude, the CD was a quick solution for me at the time as i was probably about an inch from death 24stone and not doing a whole lot, so ye it was at the time the only option, however living on 450kcals took its toll!!! Really sapped me of all energy!!! But what im doing now, i love. Cheers for the support dude, much appreciated.


All good mate. A little tip from me which has helped even though at my heaviest I was 15.5stone. I had an ok amount of muscle but around 20-23% body fat. What I have been doing since my cut is putting baby oil/ baby oil gel on daily just to make sure my skin shrinks well with me lol. Sounds odd but at 11-12% now I'm fairly certain its helped in tightening things up along the way. My GF done it through her pregnancy so thought why not. Do feel a bit like a chicken for a bit but just dab the excess off with a towel.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> All good mate. A little tip from me which has helped even though at my heaviest I was 15.5stone. I had an ok amount of muscle but around 20-23% body fat. What I have been doing since my cut is putting baby oil/ baby oil gel on daily just to make sure my skin shrinks well with me lol. Sounds odd but at 11-12% now I'm fairly certain its helped in tightening things up along the way. My GF done it through her pregnancy so thought why not. Do feel a bit like a chicken for a bit but just dab the excess off with a towel.


Iv'e got a bottle of that bio oil, when do u normally put it on, and do i just leave it on to dry or what?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Iv'e got a bottle of that bio oil, when do u normally put it on, and do i just leave it on to dry or what?


Yeah that's good stuff just costs a fortune for what it is. I do it after a shower/bath and then just dab a towel over me, not to rub it all off just to get rid of the excess so you don't stain any clothes etc.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Yeah that's good stuff just costs a fortune for what it is. I do it after a shower/bath and then just dab a towel over me, not to rub it all off just to get rid of the excess so you don't stain any clothes etc.


Alright cool, i will have to start doing that, as loose skin is a major worry for me, especially when i ge down to around the 14st mark!!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So its about time i gave my journal a well needed update.

So this weekend.... where to start.... well finished work on Friday, then had my first 11-a-side football match in over 5years!!! actually went really well, despite losing 4-3 in the dieing seconds!!! GRRR.... but hey never-mind, from there it was time to spend my weekend with the Mrs. So got to hers, pretty much ended up going straight to bed as i didn't get in till about 11.... Saturday was quite poor if im honest, this week i used Saturday as my rest day, which quickly also became my cheat day!!!!! F*CK! So cheat day ended up being poached egg on wholegrain toast (fine) FOOT LONG low cal subway (not so fine) then we went to Chiquitos for dinner which was AWESOME but (REALLY REALLY NOT FINE). Then finished with cinema and bed.

This morning started with peanut butter on toast, protein meal bar for lunch, from here instead of moping about what a crappy food day yesterday was i decided to hit the gym, got 30mins of cardio done ad 30mins of strength training with my lil bro then finished off with a swim and sauna (very nice). So that was all good, got home at 4o'clock chilled out etc etc, then by about 7 i have found myself becoming exceptionally bored, so i picked myself up once more, and just smashed out a 16.9km bike ride (on & off road) in the PB time. So onwards and upwards from here, and hopefully i wont be punished too badly on Wednesday


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Today wasn't too bad, have come of the warrior blaze as of saturday... now started Creatine today. Needing to take a Pre-Workout just to push enough out, as im completely spent without the caffiene kick off Blaze... but hey all in all good session today, decided i need to clean up my diet, so whilst im doing sweet FA at work tomorrow, gonna put in some good hours of research!!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Made a fairly quick U-Turn on the creatine, decided i dont like the idea of holidng onto water yet!!! still a long way to cut down before them, will still be use Pulse V4 for my pre-workout, as i did this morning, with which i smashed bootcamp this morning, normally struggling to keep up with all the seasoned people that go but was holding my own today, good times!!! Really working hard on clean my diet up (as much as i can) this week, see how i get on!!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**WEIGH IN DAY**

Bit of an annoying one this week..... broke even on actual weight... however dropped 3% BF, dropped 1 visceral fat and increased muscle 1%... not to sure how much to read into that but im hoping for big numbers on the weight side of things next week. I'm cleaning up my diet to the biggest extent i can.

Ive decided to slow down on the training a bit - i think i may have been getting to the stage of over-training

New Training -

Monday: Gym - PM

Tuesday: Bootcamp - AM Gym PM

Wednesday: Gym - PM

Thursday: Bootcamp - AM Gym PM

Friday: Gym PM

Total: ~8hours per week. (mix of cardio + strength)


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So... its been a whole week since i last updated, but that doesn't mean i haven't been bang on with my training and diet. In fact the oposit, i think this week has been one of my better weeks overall.

anyway on to the important stuff.

**WEIGH IN RESULTS**

Current (25th July 2012):

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 18st 12.4lbs (264lbs)

Body Fat: ~36% (~95lbs)

BMR: 2304kcals

BMI: 35.9

So this week 5lb loss, i am very happy with this and this has put me right on track for my 3stone in 3months goal, which i only need 1.4lbs to hit next week.

Will keep everyone posted on my progress, thanks again for all the support!!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**3 Months - Weigh In**

Well the results are in, the judges have signed there score cards and....

I hit my 3month goal!!! 3Stone in 3 months!!! Woohoo!!!

Didn't have an overly brilliant week this week... dropped just over 1lb, however i have had a family tradgedy so some training got put on hold etc, so i think its fairly reasonable, but more importantly i did hit my goal 

So the latest:

Height: 183cm (6ft) - Still hasnt changed 

Weight: 18st 11lbs (263lbs)

Body Fat: ~36% (~95lbs)

BMR: 2301kcals

BMI: 35.7

Measurements will be taken on the 3rd and pictures on the 12th.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done mate 3 stone in that time is great going , keep up the good work pal


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Well done mate 3 stone in that time is great going , keep up the good work pal


Cheers dude, only another 4 to go by december  i know i can do it! This week shook me up a bit, but cleaning up the diet this week and cracking on. Also getting on the UWLS as of next week, really looking forward to that.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hope it works well for u mate can't say ive tryed it , I got my self some dnp  will start it in a few weeks looking forward to it


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Hope it works well for u mate can't say ive tryed it , I got my self some dnp  will start it in a few weeks looking forward to it


Jesus christ, first Clen now DNP, what a hero lol, i dont like the idea of not being able to do cardio on clen, i may smash a bit in december/january when i hit goal weight just to get rid of som stubborn fat, what you recon?

Cheers again for the support dude.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Depends on u mate some guys say cardio is better on it mine was not but still able to do some lol it's good stuff , I'm back from holiday on sat first thing Sunday il be talking 200mcg clen lol 2 weeks on it then 2 weeks on dnp if I can handle it for that long lol


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

** LATEST MEASUREMENTS**

Chest - 47in

Stomach - 45.5in

Upper Arm (Right) -13.5in

Upper Arm (Left) - 13.5in

Bum/Thigh - 47.5in

Inner Leg (Right) - 27in

Inner Leg (Left) - 27in

Lower Leg (Right) -19in

Lower Leg (Left) -18.5in

Neck 16in

Total Inches Lost to date = 20.5inches


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good work on the weight loss! :beer:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

cub said:


> Good work on the weight loss! :beer:


Cheers dude, just a stepping stone to the body i want


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Your making great progress mate, keep it up! Can see a big difference in just a few months already :thumb:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

J H said:


> Your making great progress mate, keep it up! Can see a big difference in just a few months already :thumb:


Cheers dude much appreciated, come off the wagon a bit, with everything that has gone on (loosing my g-dad etc) so i really really need to get back on it, training hasnt suffered just the diet, going to try and stick to a 1700kcals a day at 45% Fat 45% Protein 10% Carb... but need to look into it a bit more... its rediculous the diet is the hardest part of this sh1t for me lol!!!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Well i hope it all goes well for you 

I'm the same, the training is easy to keep up but damn sticking to a diet is hard! Too many temptations!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**WEIGH IN DAY**

*Height:* 183cm (6ft)

*Weight:* 18st 8lbs (260lbs)

*Body Fat:* ~35% (~91lbs)

*BMR:* 2282kcals

*BMI:* 35.5

All in all pretty happy considering the week i have had... but never the less, from this moment until i step foot on the plane to Australia my Diet is going to be spot on, no cheat days nothing, i want to be as best i can by Australia!!! Thanks as always for all the support guys.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just want to give a quick update, i have stepped things up again, after my grandads funeral i knew the first thing he would tell me was to carry on as hard as i started, and im doing exactly that, increasing the cardio this week, going to aim for ~1hour 6 days a week, also started my cycle of UWLS and CLA, with this brings a temporary end to my creatine use, i realise my lifts may not be as powerful, but i really want to get down to where i want to be by December and then i can consider the Creatine when i get there.

I will be posting my 3rd month progress pictures tomorrow, not 100% certain how much visible difference there will be, but i can tell my moobs are slowly disappearing, which is awesome :thumb: .

As always, thanks for all the support!!

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**Latest Pictures**

Got to be honest, i cant see much difference in these to the last, which is a bit disappointing, but at the same time i know i am going in the right direction regardless, so onward and upward...



Onward to weigh in on Wednesday...


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

gav76 said:


> great progress keep it up fella


cheers dude, much appreciated! Need to hit goal by Decemeber, then be looking at least half decent by Australia in march


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Your making some great progress mate, you should be proud of yourself. Keep it up.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Doing great. Keep it up


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**WEIGH IN DAY**

So the scales were what today was all about! Dropped 5.8lbs!!! i don't know how or where these numbers come from... maybe the UWLS and CLA have already kicked in... but hey i'll take it. So as it stands... Down to 18st 2.4lbs!!! 5lbs away from 4stone, get in!!

As always, thanks for the support.

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Morning All,

Well its certainly been a while...

... But DONT WORRY! i haven't fallen off the bandwagon, just simply had a lot on my plate lately (not literally)... Just a quick update.

So its been just over 2 weeks since my last update, in that time i have been to Prague for my mates 21st (in which i undertook drinking for the first time in 6months F*CK ME was horrid lol) But the good news is, i jumped on the scales this morning and i have dropped 3lbs!!! Not only is it a result becoz thought i would have put on weight but i have also dropped into the 17st's!!! GET IN THERE! I am now only 2.4lbs away from my 4month goal next week of 4stone.

Which will leave me with 3stone 11lbs to drop by January (fairly reasonable i think)

Anyways i will do some proper updates soon, just fairly strapped for time this morning!

Thanks as always for the support and guidance guys.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

alexyZZZ said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Well its certainly been a while...
> 
> ...


well done keep going


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep up the good work!

Glad you've not fallen off the bandwagon


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes mate- how is it all going fella?? Bet you still plugging away at it!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Morning All,

wow.... so its been four months... four pretty sh*tty months if i'm honest....

.... but hey im back!!!

So where do i begin. After the two 21st birthdays i had to attend i found it quite difficult to get back to my routine. This then led to eventually ditching the routine all together... i.e. giving up.

I also had a family tragedy which didn't help things in the slightest.

So last time i was here i had dropped into the 17s, how i miss them days..

...Anyway as i said im back, and this time i am starting from 19st 1.6lbs so i have gone up a st and a half but i can knock that out of the park in as many months.. i will as before update as regurlarly as possible. but im sure i will speak to you all soon. Sorry for letting you guys down, but i can guarantee my goal will be in the horizon soon enough.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate credit for uploading pics youl thank yourself looking back being able to see progression will keep you going!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck mate credit for uploading pics youl thank yourself looking back being able to see progression will keep you going!


Ye dude, I kinda felt whats the point doing it half heartedly, but then a few things happened and I fell of the wagon, but nothing is gonna stop me going forward now. so I have about 5st to lose which I recon I can do by June easily.

Then we can go from there. Cheers for the support.

Alex


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep going mate, i've fallen of the wagon a few times, just need to get back on it. Just get the routine back and you will be fine! Good luck!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

good luck on it all mate  reps


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Morning All,
> 
> wow.... so its been four months... four pretty sh*tty months if i'm honest....
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you mate- dropped you a PM few weeks back to see what was going on as I ain't seen you for a while.

I say just enjoy Christmas with the family and just refocus and smash it in the new year.

I am also on a cut in the new year looking to drop a good solid stone of fat- so if you wanna do a versus journal (although I am going to the dark side :devil2: ) give me a shout be good motivation for both of us.

Hope all is well though,

Ballin


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Good to hear from you mate- dropped you a PM few weeks back to see what was going on as I ain't seen you for a while.
> 
> I say just enjoy Christmas with the family and just refocus and smash it in the new year.
> 
> ...


I'm well up for that dude, although I don't know if you could handle the embarresment of being smashed by a lardy 

- as for the PM yeah sorry I didn't get back to you (mega rude) but I couldn't face the music at that time haha.

Ballin vs Alexyzzz sounds like a plan though mate.

So shall it be said, so shall it be done.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

I will get some new era pics up tonight when im home  Then we can pick up where we left off.

!!!

Alex


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> I'm well up for that dude, although I don't know if you could handle the embarresment of being smashed by a lardy
> 
> - as for the PM yeah sorry I didn't get back to you (mega rude) but I couldn't face the music at that time haha.
> 
> ...


Nah don't worry about the PM- any excuse to shirk off work haha. As long as you are all good that's what matters. Be good for the motivation now you have had a taste of what a slimmer life is like.

Ha bring it on geezer!! Just spent £200 on supplements today to keep me going through the first 3 months- (thanks Paddy Power!)


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Nah don't worry about the PM- any excuse to shirk off work haha. As long as you are all good that's what matters. Be good for the motivation now you have had a taste of what a slimmer life is like.
> 
> Ha bring it on geezer!! Just spent £200 on supplements today to keep me going through the first 3 months- (thanks Paddy Power!)


so that's where all my accumulator money goes, in your f*cking pocket hahaha, and 'supplements' ey... :cool2: lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> so that's where all my accumulator money goes, in your f*cking pocket hahaha, and 'supplements' ey... :cool2: lol


If your prefer you can just send me a few kilos of protein a month and cut out the middle man :thumb:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> If your prefer you can just send me a few kilos of protein a month and cut out the middle man :thumb:


Law of averages would suggest I will hit a big one eventually lmfao, even if it is in 98 years time.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So its been 2 months since my last update....

.....Guys I let you all down..... Between holidays and other things going on, it has all gone to sh1t. I am pretty much back to square one. I am absolutely gutted!!!

Anyways, now that I have confessed to my sins. Time to move on.

The time has come to take this as the No.1 most important thing, I don't care what it takes I will achieve my goal by Christmas.

I will provide a proper update when I get home tonight.

Sorry to everyone that has supported me so far.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> So its been 2 months since my last update....
> 
> .....Guys I let you all down..... Between holidays and other things going on, it has all gone to sh1t. I am pretty much back to square one. I am absolutely gutted!!!
> 
> ...


Noooo!! You were doing so well geezer!

Please say you have been working hard to rectify this. You can do it. I think you need to identify why you over eat amd then attack it. For me it was boredom so I found ways to over come it.

All thr best though geezer!


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

You've proved you can lose a lot of weight which is a hard thing to do. You just need to start again and if/when you slow down on the weight loss, don't throw it all away, have a treat then back on it. Good luck mate, i'm sure you'll crack it this time.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Noooo!! You were doing so well geezer!
> 
> Please say you have been working hard to rectify this. You can do it. I think you need to identify why you over eat amd then attack it. For me it was boredom so I found ways to over come it.
> 
> All thr best though geezer!


aight mate, sorry i didnt responce sooner, had a lot of things going on, however im back to it, and i have found the source of my problems, i was a hardcore gamer (used to be pro - not any more) and all the time i spend on the PC is what is killing me (literally) so i have got rid of it, and i have signed up to a 1/2 marathon and Spartan race, so i have my goals in place, and now i know what is pushing me in the wrong direction i have cleared them out and this damm time i will succeed...


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

monkfish said:


> You've proved you can lose a lot of weight which is a hard thing to do. You just need to start again and if/when you slow down on the weight loss, don't throw it all away, have a treat then back on it. Good luck mate, i'm sure you'll crack it this time.


Cheers for the motivation mate!!! I will smash it this time.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ok So, back to the old format, and back on track!!

**WEIGH IN DAY**

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 21.1st (295lbs)

Body Fat: ~41.5% (~122.4lbs)

BMR: 2485kcals

BMI: 40.5


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

**LATEST PICTURES**

Look away now if you scare easily - this is how bad it has got again


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> aight mate, sorry i didnt responce sooner, had a lot of things going on, however im back to it, and i have found the source of my problems, i was a hardcore gamer (used to be pro - not any more) and all the time i spend on the PC is what is killing me (literally) so i have got rid of it, and i have signed up to a 1/2 marathon and Spartan race, so i have my goals in place, and now i know what is pushing me in the wrong direction i have cleared them out and this damm time i will succeed...


It's cool man sometimes there are other more important things in life than gym- for me it's my ACCA exams which have just started but it means I have to be extra good diet wise and squeezing in sessions whenever I can.

Good to set a goal like that mate something to work towards too...how long till the big days?

I am 8 weeks into being a dark side deviant and it is GOOD :devil2: haha really been enjoying the cycle strength through the roof and been gaining some good size and lost some fat- not as much as I would have liked but I will cut hard before holidays....gaining muscle so much more fun than losing fat!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> It's cool man sometimes there are other more important things in life than gym- for me it's my ACCA exams which have just started but it means I have to be extra good diet wise and squeezing in sessions whenever I can.
> 
> Good to set a goal like that mate something to work towards too...how long till the big days?
> 
> I am 8 weeks into being a dark side deviant and it is GOOD :devil2: haha really been enjoying the cycle strength through the roof and been gaining some good size and lost some fat- not as much as I would have liked but I will cut hard before holidays....gaining muscle so much more fun than losing fat!


So far I have got the following:

16th June (My Birthday) London 2 Brighton Cycle (54miles) - Goal to be ~17.1st

7th July - Half Marathon - Goal to be ~16.1st

11th - September Spartan Race - Goal to be ~ 15.1st

Pretty excited! Gonna have to start smashing the cardio again now though haha


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

WEEK 1 Done! 12.6lbs down!!

**WEIGH IN DAY**

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 20.2st (282.4lbs)

Body Fat: ~41% (~115.8lbs)

BMR: 2407kcals

BMI: 38.6


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> WEEK 1 Done! 12.6lbs down!!
> 
> **WEIGH IN DAY**
> 
> ...


Atta boy lad!! ****ing have it!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Just a little update, decided to pop down to my local RFC. Was only going down last night to show my face and get a feel for the place and people etc. Ended up them popping a pair of boots on me, and training with the 1st and 2nd XV. Turns out im now playing Prop for the 2nd/3rds on Saturday!!! F*cking Buzzing!!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Week 2 - Down 6.4lbs!!! OOOUUUSSSSCCCCHHHH

**WEIGH IN DAY**

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 19.10st (276.0lbs)

Body Fat: ~39.8% (~109.8lbs)

BMR: 2370kcals

BMI: 37.7


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Well HELLO everyone, long time no see.

I've been active elsewhere on the forum, but figured i would give a quick update on my own progress.

So its been what, almost a year to the day since my last update, well, not a huge amount has changed unfortunately.. that being said, i did complete both the London 2 Brighton Day + Night ride over 2 weeks, which i was pretty proud of!

Anyways on to the important stuff.

Current Stats:

Height: 183cm (6ft)

Weight: 19.0st (266lbs)

Body Fat: ~ will update tomorrow as my calcs are AM.

BMR:will update tomorrow as my calcs are AM.

BMI:will update tomorrow as my calcs are AM.

Now i seem to have got myself well and truly back into it and caught the bug as it were again.

HOWEVER when all is said and done, i am also posting for some advice and help were possible guys and girls.

As you can see currently i am significantly overweight. I want to eventually be 15% BF and be lifting heavy. What should my expectations be on such a large cut, baring in mind i want to drop to 14st ish..

Any recommendations on workout plans and supps would be great, diet wise i think i have it nailed, just my training im struggling with as i have trained solo ever since i started a couple of years ago (on and off of course lol) so yeah any help is greatly appreciated.

FINALLY - it is F**CKING BRILLIANT to be back on here 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Any words of advise from anyone who is been there and done what i am trying to achieve..

...what lifting program would you follow and what supps if any would you be on.

- Current Supps:

Whey

PWO

Fish Oils

Fiber Supp

Multi Vit

Glucosamine

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Much Love

Alex


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I lost 7 stone in total, nothing more than whey, weights and cardio. Went a bit thin looking so bulked up a bit over the last few years. But can be done pretty easy with dedication and a change in lifestyle. Good luck .


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

TBh it is all self decipline, if you want it bad enough you will get it. This is coming from a guy who was 92kg at 5'7 3 years back, dropped down to 65kg within 6 month. Took year off uni due to personal problems, went back year after year of lifting with people surpised how i went from skinny to gaining a few lean pounds, even teachers were asking me for tips lol. Best feel ever is people eye ****ing you, and randomers adding you on fb/misc saying how good looking you are out of nowhere.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

alexyZZZ said:


> Any words of advise from anyone who is been there and done what i am trying to achieve..
> 
> ...what lifting program would you follow and what supps if any would you be on.
> 
> ...


Am exactly where you are pal.

Biggest tip - Be patient.

Read my journal and you'll see it's been a long slog, and am still not happy with what I have now, but I just keep chipping away. I haven't bothered with fixed time frames, as if I did miss the target then I'll be depressed and at risk of a rebound. Instead I just want to get stronger and leaner.

The second biggest type. Don't get down heartened by others logs, especially if they are assisted as everyone is different and reacts in different ways to different things. It's a case of changing something, seeing how you react, and then either sticking with it, or changing the next thing. It's not an exact science, so just be prepared for some trial and error.

Keep positive, and good luck!

Al.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Am exactly where you are pal.
> 
> Biggest tip - Be patient.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated dude!!!

Checked out and subbed to your Journal, will give it a good read over once out of work...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

No worries pal, like I say, you just need to be patient. It takes time and undoubtedly there will be issues that will need looking in to, as becoming overweight brings with it a whole host of hormonal changes and metabolism issues that need working out. I'm only just getting in to all of these issues and it's not as simple as eat less move more as my body fights back harder due to varying things.

Chin up bud, and stick with it, ultimately it will be worth it in the end, but be prepared for a long slow path of progression.

Al.


----------

